# Hardware Mixers



## chimuelo (Sep 9, 2015)

Toft Audio ATB 24

Recently got a floor demo with slight scratches.
Best sounding mixer with excellent mic pres I ever bought.
Ran out of Busses and Channels on a 16 x 4 x 2.
For a little more we got the Busses and Channels we needed.

Works really well with a DAW. Not as convenient as an all digital
path, but the punch and warmth don't require any added treatment.
Recently returning to hardware where ever possible.
The less Windows and Apple I use the happier I am.




picture sharing


----------



## Wes Antczak (Sep 9, 2015)

Congratulations! I'm still hoping to maybe have a Toft someday.


----------



## chimuelo (Sep 9, 2015)

I've tried using DAWs and DSP racks for sub mixing allowing a less featured hardware mixer.
But never heard the Toft 8 buss before.
Had a custom SSL that was made from a large console dismantled. It has the Neve mic pres too and as a strip mixer sounded great.
But theres some nifty treats Toft uses with thier Bussing.
They use some kind of stepped down voltage that allows one to drive the signal hard and the cummalative result is spectacular.
If you ever see a used ATB 16 for 3000 jump on it.
Just for the bussing its worth it.
The filters and eqs are so transparent too.
Luckily management spotted me the extra 4k as I only could afford 3.
Debt is a great motivator though.
Funny though we used this at a rehearsal where I brought an old dusty 4 ch dbx compressor.
Sounded so good its our live mixer now.
The TC Fireworx and ancient PCM 70 were amazing.

Slightly OT but recently bought a Radial Plexitube a GSi Burn Leslie tube pre amp and rotary and the HX3 Hammond clone module.
I played through the PA hours after everyone left.
Solaris and the Hammond stuff is just not reproducable in software. 
Cant wait to hear this board record the FOH live this week.


----------



## synthpunk (Sep 10, 2015)

Miss my old Soundtracs Topaz sweet sound, but had to downsize.

The Mackie 3204's work really well still.


----------



## Jack Weaver (Sep 10, 2015)

Who is going to service it? And what warranty do you have?
Small Brit manufacturer, ya know. 

.


----------



## chimuelo (Sep 10, 2015)

They have contracted technicians here in the states.
I always find solace in knowing I have spares of everything. Knock on wood that all of the hardware I buy from Europe or the UK has never failed me.


----------



## mirrodin (Sep 11, 2015)

Would so love to find a way to integrate one of these into my mixing environment (i'm all digital). Just to have as an "analog summing" point to play around with, or even to build some hybrid mixing model of Brauer's multibus approach with ABCD groupings. Could absolutely breathe some life into the ever-more virtual based productions I'm constantly working on 

Too bad I don't have the space or the proper environment for one. These do put off enough heat and eat up a bit more electricity than just a couple of rack-pieces on at a time. More heat = more AC needs.


----------



## chimuelo (Sep 11, 2015)

I'm not big on Analog vrs. Digital for recording virtual instruments or even synth.
But for vocals drums bass guitars I can't see not having an analog front end.
If I were a small project studio looking for running digital out to analog where routing in hardware FX I would look at the Crest XR used mixers.
Dirt cheap vertical mount and excellent bussing with 6 x AUXs.


----------



## synthpunk (Sep 11, 2015)

I think the Toft sounds wonderful. But keep in mind where its made. I have known several people who had the initial run model and there would be NO way they would ever move that mixer around allot or take it on the road. They had channels die all the time, One side of master section go intermittant, Auxes go bad, PSU's go bad, etc,

Perhaps the newer models are more reliable.



chimuelo said:


> They have contracted technicians here in the states.
> I always find solace in knowing I have spares of everything. Knock on wood that all of the hardware I buy from Europe or the UK has never failed me.


----------



## chimuelo (Sep 11, 2015)

I asked our Engineer to give the mixer a good going over and he echoed your opinion too.
But after him demo'ing the unit for a day using Quad Comps on Inserts, and various hardware FX units gave me the thumbs up.
Also have a custom case being made for it by D'Luca. They make cases and Accordians.
Used one of their cases for a 16 channel mixer and loved the idea of strapping it on your back.
Watching an 8k piece of hardware bouncing over door jams on a dolley jacks me off really bad.
I strap everything on for local gigs.
Actually I just realized I haven't had to get help carrying any of my rig for years now.
Back when I had 16U and 28U worth of gear I couldn't budge without some help, and stagehands with their little pansy ass black aprons would run when they saw me backing in.
Riggers are the only stagehands that earn their money, the grunts are unskilled and useless as tits on a Bull.

Cheerz


----------



## synthpunk (Sep 11, 2015)

Let us know how it holds up.

I have a my black shirt Chimuelo. 




chimuelo said:


> I asked our Engineer to give the mixer a good going over and he echoed your opinion too.
> But after him demo'ing the unit for a day using Quad Comps on Inserts, and various hardware FX units gave me the thumbs up.
> Also have a custom case being made for it by D'Luca. They make cases and Accordians.
> Used one of their cases for a 16 channel mixer and loved the idea of strapping it on your back.
> ...


----------



## chimuelo (Sep 11, 2015)

Toft makes Yamaha and Behringer sound like a radio.
If it does fail, I cannot be angry as until that time comes, I will be too busy sounding good to be upset.

Cheerz


----------

